# Gunsmith near Athens,Ga



## CHANDLECTRIC (Jul 7, 2014)

Does anyone know a good gunsmith in the Athens area that does stock work,barrel replacements etc.


----------



## Boar Hunter (Jul 7, 2014)

Search for "Hogleg Smith."  He is in the Gainesville area.


----------



## bigm (Jul 7, 2014)

*gunsmith*

doyle anglin in winder 706 654 8400 he does it all from custom built guns to repairs he is the best i have ever seen and fair also known as dixie guns


----------



## deerslayer357 (Jul 8, 2014)

Shooters den in watkinsville


----------

